# Looking for recent FW190 footage.



## Tjen il-vec (Nov 8, 2005)

hello there,


Does anybody know if there is footage out there showing the new restored FW190A8 from Flug Werk? I already have the video with the test flight with the gear down but I wondered if there is more than that like putting 'the pedal to the metal' with this mean machine? (and gears up 8) )

I've been searching the net but couldn't find anything but this footage I already obtained from this forum (thanks for placing the video file, you know who you are  )


Thanks!!


Tjen il-Vec


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 8, 2005)

I had posted some here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1254&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

Have you tried FlightLevel350?


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Nov 9, 2005)

@CharlesBronson 

Thanks for the suggestion but that's exactly where I got this video from (true amazing video I reckon!). And what I read further in the thread was this......



> I would love to see him pop the gear up and make a nice high speed pass though.



So apparently there's seems to be no footage yet with the gear up at high speed... I have to be patient I think  (is patient the right word for waiting?)  


@Royzee617

Hi there! thanks for the tip and what a great site by the way!

I unleashed a lot of different search criteria in order to get anything that has a FW190 in it but I got this instead....



> We are sorry but no videos were found using your search criteria.



 

I'll keep searching 8) 


Kind regards,

Tjen il-Vec


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

So you need anything with the Wurger in flight or just this new example?


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Nov 10, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> So you need anything with the Wurger in flight or just this new example?



Well, the site http://www.flugwerk.de/ does mention that there has been significant progress in tuning the systems on the FW190 but that's about it.

I,ve been a fan of the FW190 (all versions) since I read about it what it did against the allied forces the time it rolled of the production line. It's just the love for techniques and design there were the first Spitfires, with their beautiful lines and curves, are almost the sport cars of the skies the FW190 was purely built for the kill. Given the fact that the Fw 190 prototype first flew on June 1,1939 amid a war that just began and production deliveries began in late 1940; the Spitfire saw its first daylight in 1936 (K5054) as a sleek beautiful aircraft later to become one of the excellent Britain's front line fighter aircraft for the RAF.

(Please, please don't het me wrong about the comment. It's has been a very sad period of time where all those lives were lost during air battles on both the allied and German forces  ) 

Anyways, unfortunately there is just one Fw190 in flying condition (that I'm aware of) and that's the Flugwerk Fw190. So that's the only source obviously to get footage from.  unless there is more what I can't seem to get my hands on.  

Kind regards,  

Tjen il-Vec


----------



## barlow (Nov 10, 2005)

Hee man, Ik ben ook ff lid geworden. ik kende deze site helemaal niet. Echt toffe site man!
gr,
Emilio


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Nov 11, 2005)

barlow said:


> Hee man, Ik ben ook ff lid geworden. ik kende deze site helemaal niet. Echt toffe site man!
> gr,
> Emilio



This is a good friend of mine with the same interests. I took the liberty to tell him about this site. I'll translate...



> Hey man, I decided to register as well. Didn't know about this site. Just what I was looking for! What a great site!
> 
> greetz,
> 
> Emilio



So we have yet another enthusiastic 'forum-user' 8) 

Tjen


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 12, 2005)

More the merrier!


----------



## hamis (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi!I found couple of them.It is ash82 engined one  
http://www.avpics.de/lffamp/fw190flug3.wmv

Some videos (1 FlugWerk 190):
http://www.igwarbird-germany.de/video.htm


----------

